
World’s First AMD-Based NUC Mini-PC Showcases Ryzen R1000 - walterbell
http://linuxgizmos.com/worlds-first-amd-based-nuc-mini-pc-showcases-ryzen-r1000/
======
Nexxxeh
I hope this sort of product spreads out of the industrial space.

The ASRock (again) DeskMini A300 shows there's a definite market for tiny
Ryzen-based machines for the home.

Closest I've seen right now would be a DIY around the Athlon 200g (Ryzen-based
APU-style 2c4t 3.2GHz no boost 35W TDP).

Cheapest (no OS/Linux) price I can do would be £210.

If ASRock can shrink the size and price further with integration, I'd wager
they'd sell like hotcakes.

------
walrus01
For those not familiar with ASRock, it was a spinoff from ASUS, one of the
world's top five motherboard manufacturers.

------
panpanna
Wasn't NUC an Intel trademark?

~~~
pkaye
That is something I was thinking of since I bought a NUC recently. There was
no TM next to the word NUC. Maybe they consider it a form factor like ATX.

